

The best computer interface? Maybe ... your hands - kashifzaidi1
http://www.ted.com/talks/james_patten_the_best_computer_interface_maybe_your_hands
The computer is an incredibly powerful means of creative expression,&quot; says designer and TED Fellow James Patten. But right now, we interact with computers, mainly, by typing and tapping. In this nifty talk and demo, Patten imagines a more visceral, physical way to bring your thoughts and ideas to life in the digital world, taking the computer interface off the screen and putting it into your hands
======
kashifzaidi1
interestingly, we have seen such demo's before. The fear is these things will
fade away like many interesting computer interfaces in the past due to no
industrial application. I personally think it will be a great help in
logistics. But when you put that in numbers, it would cost much more and will
be ignored.

